# Wind power



## gfxrelay (Oct 26, 2005)

How stable would the power be generated by a wind generator. Also does any one know where i can find plans for building one?


----------



## PCcruncher (Oct 24, 2007)

How windy is it where you live?
Wind power is going to be only as reliable as the wind. (Obviously)
And you would want some kind of backup or a switch that would put you back on the grid when needed.

I found some info Here:
Scoraig Wind
Wind pics.
Plans:  Prairie turbinesand Purchase part kits: Here


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Wind power is usually used with secondary storage or simply sold back to the power company. It's clearly not stable enough to actually depend on it for all your power needs.


----------



## D-Rock (Oct 31, 2007)

Who knows, if you live where there are alot of windfarms im sure you could make a wind powered generator that would power a pc. Also, like PcCruncher said, look for a switch also. If you are good are experienced with circuitry and electronics you could probably make your own.


----------



## PCcruncher (Oct 24, 2007)

Even if you live by a wind farm as we do, (see picture) It isn't always windy. They are probably going only 60-80% of the time.


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

can wind turbines be used to fill up CAR batteries? then use an INVERTER to run your PC???

some projects here...
http://www.otherpower.com/otherpower_wind.html


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sure, the typical use of wind generators is to charge secondary storage for use when there is no wind.


----------

